# will my tegu attack my Chihuahua pics.



## goonzo420 (Aug 11, 2009)

this is my 1 year old teacup Chihuahua she is very very tiny and i was wondering when my tegu is full grown will he attack? lol[attachment=0]


----------



## skippy (Aug 11, 2009)

these are my 3 little furry ones... i had my 30 in male tegu out wandering on the bed today and they just followed him around(the heeler licked him a couple times) and he didn't care at all. wasn't scared of them or hungry for them :mrgreen: 

not to say that's the way it always goes but it's my experience. chi's are pretty quick though, i'm sure your little one will be able to dodge if necessary


----------



## Anthony (Aug 11, 2009)

your chihuahua is cute and if the tegu was the size of a male giant he might get eaten.... i wouldnt risk it.... if ur 100 percent sure the tegu is too small to eat the dog then u can see how they get along.... i always said a ounce of prevention is worth more then a pound of cure


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 11, 2009)

goonzo420 said:


> this is my 1 year old teacup Chihuahua she is very very tiny and i was wondering when my tegu is full grown will he attack? lol[attachment=0]



lol well bro my adult GUs ate rats bigger than your dog. GU poop is bigger joking lol
JD


----------

